

A website aiming to fix homelessness in SF - v2.0 - SeckinJohn
https://operationsflove.com/buy-a-new-year-s-gift-for-a-homeless-person-in-san-francisco

======
SeckinJohn
Hi everyone, I shared the old version of this website before and got a lot of
valuable feedback from you all(thanks!):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012059)

You made me realize that there is a communication problem between the
different sides of the table. I realized that as individuals we all have a
different view of the same issue, and that this is mostly because we don't
know what the others know and vice versa. Hence, with this new version, I
shifted the focus of the website a little bit. Now the project is focusing
more on initiating a conversation between the different sides of the
table(government/social workers/homeless people) and the residents, with the
goal of informing the interested residents about the issue.

Would love to hear what you all think about this version. Your feedback really
helps this attempt converge faster on a solution. Thanks, Seckin

